# Home at last!



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

just some pics I took since my boy had been home  I missed him sooo much whilst we visited family over Christmas. Is staying put next year 

Sleepy kitty









(please forgive the yuccky me in this pic - I was ill at time )










Posing




























Looking camp :O










Playing














































AND FINALLY....

we bought some flat pack furniture today - Dylan helped unpack in his own unique way 



















enjoy 

Hayley x x


----------



## Purr... (Dec 31, 2004)

*Aww*

He's a gorgeous boy, with simply lovely eyes, I can totally understand why you missed him so much, he looks very happy to be back with his mummy too!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Yay! Dylan! He's so pretty, and so big, too! Wonderful to see him as always!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Oooh! You have Catit! Bailey and Sammi are jealous!

Pretty kitty too.

<3
Roze


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Dylan piccies!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

AWwww!! I saw some wonderful Maine Coons at a cat show this weekend and it reminded me of Dylan! Good to see pics of him.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Dylan's gorgeous! he really loves you.. welcome home


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

thanks all  

Dylan seems pretty pleased to be back and back to normal other than one thing.... He's not eating as much as he should... and he isn't as interested in his wet food like he used to be...  It's worrying me a little bit but he is still eating food but he is a *tad* underweight 

Despite telling the cattery EXACTLY What he eats they were giving him Iams dry food :evil: 

Any suggestions to get his eating up are well appreciated! Dylan sends licks and kitty snuggles 

Hayley x x


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

DylansMummy said:


> thanks all
> 
> Dylan seems pretty pleased to be back and back to normal other than one thing.... He's not eating as much as he should... and he isn't as interested in his wet food like he used to be...  It's worrying me a little bit but he is still eating food but he is a *tad* underweight
> 
> ...


So where was he staying -- you said a cattery. How did you figure out which one to leave him at, how long was he there, what was it like, and how much did that cost, if you don't mind my asking. 

Sometimes fishy foods are good for getting cats re-interested in food. I'm sure you know that you don't want to keep feeding him lots of these, but to get his appetite back, the smellier the better.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

> So where was he staying -- you said a cattery. How did you figure out which one to leave him at, how long was he there, what was it like, and how much did that cost, if you don't mind my asking.


Its cool - ask away 

I made a list of every cattery etc in Edinburgh and phoned round each one... Some weren't open over Xmas so that eliminated them from the start and some others I phoned up just didn't "sound" nice and friendly... 

This one sounded really good, she gave me the website address to look at which had pics of the pens the cats stay in and asked me lots and lots about Dylan (Including EXACTLY what he ate and stuff). She breeds cats too and was just really enthusiastic and made me feel at ease because she seemed to know what she was doing.

When we left him it was very cold outside but warm in his pen - we left his toys, blanket etc and I knew he was scared cos he wanted to be picked up and gave me "the vet look" (ie. he looks at me worriedly and doesn't lick, purr, meow, head butt - anything... he does it at the vet a lot lol) I didn't meet the owner but the girl she employs re-assured me he'd soon adjust and be fine. She also asked his breed, age etc and complimented him on how gorgeous he was. The other cats nearby seemed well looked after, the pens were clean and well kept.

When we left - I cried (soppy Mummy) and I really didn't want to leave him for so long (10 days in all) I paid £6 a day, they provide heating, litter etc and all food unless they have something specific but as they had Dylan's food I didn't need to take anything...

When we picked him up we met the owner who AGAIN asked his breed to which she replied "I thought so" and asked how old he was (about 9mths) She was under the impression he was 18mths but thought it was wrong because his coat wasn't fully in yet. Anyways we are chatting away and we go and get him. He's chipper enough and a bit heavier and bigger. So as we were putting him in the carrier she asked what I fed him (AGAIN) so I told her. Then she mentioned they had been giving him Iams and that she thought his food needed increasing (Because he was "On the light side") I explained we had discussed it etc but decided not to mess with his food too much before going into the cattery as it may disturb him too much. Anyways we left cos again it was cold and we were all tired and eager to get home.

He of course was funny the first couple of days but I tried to re-introduce him as smoothly as possible. But he is still not eating much... The food he had before and normally loved he seems to turn his nose up at. I reluctantly bought some Iams died food to see if he ate that more - he ate it but not readily...

Don't think I'll let him go back there though. No matter how much they liked my kitty :?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Seems kinda weird to me. She seemed nice enough, but why bother asking all those questions about him if she's not going to remember? They should at least have his care requirements written on his pen or something. 

Next time I'll take care of him for free.  There's just that pesky thing about plane tickets to the US to take care of. lol


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Another thought: (I'm re-posting not editing because I think you may have already read my above post)

Has he been to the vet recently? I realize it might be unnecessary because it's probably normal for a cat to come back from a strange place and need some adjustment time. But if you are really concerned about his eating, and he seems different, and it's been a couple days, I'd take him into the vet, or at least call and see what they think. Of course, they will almost always tell you to "bring him in." lol. But if it were me, and it had been 2 or 3 days, I'd do it. 

I really can't believe that owner fed him Iams. She didn't even ask you if that was all right, you know? What if he had a bad reaction to it? You had told her what he eats, and she had said that was fine, so why would she do that? Pretty irresponsible if you ask me. 

I'd try the fishy foods to whet his appetite again.


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

WOW What animal! The present handsome man!


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

I think my favorite picture is that first one...he looks so content!


----------



## DylansDaddy (Jan 5, 2005)

Whose smelly cat is that?? Hehehehe


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He's not smelly! :wink: He is very cute  . Dylan's daddy!  :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love it when they sleep in the little crack of your arm and body


----------

